# is free burr oak really free?



## cjfrazee (Jan 13, 2012)

I am going to leave my oaks standing in the pasture in reference to my previous post. I gained access to a bunch of burr oak from a guy that is cleaning up a field and said i could have all i want. Now the problem is how much do I dare drag home. I have hauled 4 loads so far 50-60,000 lbs worth. I'll see if i can get some pics on here so you can see what i have so far.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

Free is good. Take all you can.:thumbsup:


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Free is good. Burr oak can be a bit knoty but free makes it worth while.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Actually bur oak is one of the better quality white oaks you can get. It is not generally known for being knotty. Post oak is and since the leaves are similar therein lies the confusion..


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

Take all you can get. What you cant turn into projects turn into firewood!!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Woodworking Talk


----------



## cjfrazee (Jan 13, 2012)

Going to try and get another 4-5 loads @ 15-1700 bd ft a load. Wish me luck


----------



## cjfrazee (Jan 13, 2012)

Got 4 loads today. Wet weight of wood is 80k plus should be close to 10k bd feet. Sad that I saved it from the bonfire


----------



## uphillblowfish (May 2, 2012)

That's a lot of bowls my dear friend.


----------



## cjfrazee (Jan 13, 2012)

Planning on kitchen cabinets, hardwood floors, and lots of other small projects. It is gorgeous wood. I cant wait to get it milled and dried so I can start constructing. Will get a pic if my treasure up later on.


----------



## cjfrazee (Jan 13, 2012)

Here is my pile of "free wood"


----------



## cjfrazee (Jan 13, 2012)

Btw, I do want to.thank all of you on here for all ofthe info I have gleaned as an innocent bystander until now. Every post you guys make gives me more knowledge without the trial and error part.


----------



## DRB (May 10, 2009)

Some nice logs in there worth quarter sawing. Get it sawn as soon as you can the greener the better. Nothing is ever free you will have a bill for sawing, kiln drying it and milling unless you are set up to do mill work still I would have taken it in a heartbeat especially the larger better logs. Burr oak is a white oak and it is pretty wood you will have a lot to work with there. Hard ot understand why the owner did not sell it to a mill at least half those logs look good enough for grade lumber and a couple look really nice.


----------



## cjfrazee (Jan 13, 2012)

Sawyer I am working with will qs almost all of it. Couple of logs with good forks might start out at least as flat sawn to see what grain is like


----------



## DRB (May 10, 2009)

Be sure to post some pictures of the lumber you get from it. Nice pile of logs.


----------



## cjfrazee (Jan 13, 2012)

An update on my adventure. Going to get more logs for a rainy day I guess. But I did work out a possible trade with sawyer for 21 ft logs. Also I am second guessing some of my smaller stuff as it could be tension wood. Am hoping to have first load sawn in early june.


----------



## cjfrazee (Jan 13, 2012)

Don't tell the dot boys


----------



## cjfrazee (Jan 13, 2012)

Nearest as I can estimate approx 160k of white oak saved from bonfire. Pickup is tired


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*oak*

Looks like you made a great haul there! Many things you can do with it for sure:thumbsup:


----------



## cjfrazee (Jan 13, 2012)

Traded the load the last picture to sawyer 3 21' + and a 19' . I could tell I had a load. The butt of the big one was 38". I was blessed to come across all this "free oak".


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

cjfrazee said:


> Don't tell the dot boys
> 
> View attachment 45008


I bet you just love that 3-axle trailer. Being sarcastic. They are great for long straight highway runs but for logging they are terrible. I loved the way it pulled even when it was WAY overloaded down the highway but I also replaced several axles and rolled tires off wheels many times because of the sharp turns necessary while logging. 


That's some mighty fine looking free wood. 


:thumbsup:


----------



## cjfrazee (Jan 13, 2012)

Actually, if I bought another one it would be dualed tandem, but I have never blown a tire or damaged an axle in 9 years. I'm on my 4th set of tires at close to 50k of gravel and farm miles. I have gotten good at backing just by planning ahead where I go loaded.


----------



## cjfrazee (Jan 13, 2012)

I am taking my first load of my logs to be sawn this coming weekend so need to think sealing board ends. I know oak takes longer to dry in the air. Mine will be stickered in a machine shed for a while. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

seal the ends of the logs, its much faster then doing each board.


----------



## cjfrazee (Jan 13, 2012)

Made sawdust today. Cut 4 logs. 1 log had a yield of 51 15' x 5 1/2 x6/4 boards. Makes a novice feel good when the sawyer says " wow, that's a nice log."


----------



## cjfrazee (Jan 13, 2012)

Some pics


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

Did you want such narrow boards, in 1/4 sawing the wider the better. Looks good though:thumbsup:


----------



## cjfrazee (Jan 13, 2012)

I sawed this specifically for flooring. I still have 6 - 7 loads to saw up. Will cut more of a variety in later loads.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

cjfrazee said:


> Actually, if I bought another one it would be dualed tandem,.


 
Check your state laws before you do that, some states require a comercial driving license to pull a dual tandom even if it is a short trailor. the three axle single wheel can be pulled by anybody


----------



## cjfrazee (Jan 13, 2012)

My state is by combined gvw of tow vehicle and trailer. I have one already.


----------



## cjfrazee (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok so being a relative newbie to rough sawn lumber I have a question. The load of wood I have had sawn already was purpose sawn. Now, with the volume of wood I have left to saw I decided to replace some laminate flooring that is about 13/16 thick. I have a remnant sample for this measurement. assuming no spacers to raise floor is 4/4 thick enough to match height?


----------

